# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojra Multiplayer

## Unknown

Po luaja disa dite me pare me Soldier of Fortune 2(loje qe mund te luash permes internetit me lojtare te tjere) dhe zbesoja se mund te takoja ndonje shqiptare kur papritur takova nje tironc  :buzeqeshje: . Fillium te flasim dhe ai me tha se kishte takuar me pare dhe nje shqiptare tjeter qe luante SOF2. Ne Sof2 si ne Counterstrike ka KLANE(lojtare qe mblidhen bashke dhe luajne si nje skuader e vetme) te ndryshme qe jane formuar dhe une po mendohesha dhe po pyesja veten ne qoftese ne mund te formojme nje klan per SOf2. 

Tani qe te formojme nje klane te till une do doja te dija ne qofte se ju e luani kete loje. DHE NE QOFTE SE U LUANI SOF2 dhe keni deshire te merrni pjese ne nje klan shqiptare lini nje mesazh ketu. Shpresoj qe ka lojtare te SOf2 out there.


Hope is last to die.

----------


## Klajd02

Une e luaj si loje dhe jam dakort te formojme nje klan

----------


## Klajd02

Spo e gjej dot si te bej nje server ne SOF II. Po e bete ju Me thoni adresen ok 


Po deshet mund te luajm UnrealTurnament2003. Serveri quhet       -Albanien UT2003 Team-     """"vetem kur jam ONLINE"""""

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Edhe una jam dakort te formojme nje klan! Dhe keshtu do kem mundesi ta shtyp i cik ko´ken klajdo si gjithmone neper lojre. Po e hape ti (UNKNON) serverin na thuaj ok. Po deshe edhe lojra te tjera strategjike si Age Of Empires se e luaj me qejf ate loje.

----------


## Klajd02

Ej GERTO Blej i kompiuter tjeter edhe kto lojrat masnej flasim bashke Schwanci ok. Edhe mos shit shum P**** Schwuli ok

----------


## Klajd02

Klanin e hapa.
Hosti quhet "albanian SOF II KLAN". Hapeni lojen direkt multi player!!!!!
Vetem duhet te lejme nje ore te caktuar qe te jem ONLINE.

Duhet qe ta provoj ndonjeri nga ato qe duan te marrin pjese a behet apo jo????

----------


## Klajd02

Me mire ne *GameSpy Arcade* jam i sigurt qe funksionon. shifemi ne loje

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Hej SCHWULI kompjuteri im ne rregull eshte te pakten sa per SOF II. Dhe lojen me gjithe mend nuk e kame por mos ki merak se e mar nga interneti per dy ore ok SCHWANCI.

----------


## Unknown

Klajd me duket qe te kesh nje server duhet te paguash. Nuk mund te hapesh nje te tendin. Nje gje te tille mund ta besh ne LAN por jo ne internet. Ne qoftese ne duam server duhet te paguajm rreth $80 ne muaj. Por ne qoftese kemi shume anetare kjo mund te ndahet midis nesh.

----------


## Klajd02

E kam Hapur srverin dhe *ska nevoj te paguash gje*. Keshtu qe mos u bo merak
Un kam prit qe tu fuste noi shqiptar ne serverin tim po vetem te huaj jan futur deri tani. Lejme oren edhe diten qe te lozim.

----------


## Unknown

nga ora 8 te djelen me date 30 mars?
Si te duket mire?. Ne qoftese ora nuk eshte a pershtatshme mund te sugjeroni ndonje ore tjeter.

----------


## Klajd02

Ora 8 te *mengjesit* apo 8 te *darkes*?????
Edhe ku jeton ti??????

----------


## Unknown

ora 8 GMT PM... une banoje ne Angli po ne qoftese kjo ore nuk eshte e pershtatshme mund te sugjeroni nje ore tjeter.

----------


## T68

Hajde organizojme nje loje kete te diele qe vjen. Leme nje ore te pranueshme nga te tere. Une jam ne Amerike, Central Time. 

Kini parasysh se do ju rraf te tereve  :shkelje syri: 

Sa per informacion, une ne SOF II kam gjetur dy shqiptare nga londra dhe nje ne New York. Qef o qef...

----------


## SuNRiSeR

pse mos luajme dhe tek counterstrike si ekip? eshte klas fare sidomos pote jemi shqipetare i gjithe ekipi. me mire behemi terorista se ia kemi marre doren :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Shikoni popull per SOF II nuk jame podeshet e bejme noi loje ne Age Of Empres The Conqueros se une e Klajdi luajme per dite kunder njoni tjetrit. Kurse per sa i perket lojrave si SOF me mire luajme Unreal Tournament ko per gjo po eshte me e bukur. Edhe leni qe te gjithe nga nje ore kur keni mundesi te luajme dhe pastaj kur te gjejme nje kohe te gjithe bashke luajme ok ska problem edhe SOF II.

----------


## kleit-dr

o lali e ke mir ti me counter strike . 
po e krijuat serverin on line e leme nje takim?
do tua boj jeten e veshtir

----------


## Dr-DivX

Hej po patet ndonje mendje per Quake ||| Arena si per klan ashtu edhe per server jam me ju d.m.th dakort. Nicku im ne Quake eshte AlbA FigHteR po u takuam rastesisht ndonjeher ne ndonje server .

----------


## mercedes2003

o Cuna po deshet ndonje server Counter-strike edhe ju ndihmoje
kurse ne age of empires nuk e kam iden si lozet on line po per couter-strike edhe Half-life ju piu e zeza po me rate kundershtare une jam ok per cfaredo ore edhe cfare do dite ok
                  bye bye kalofshi mire

----------


## mercedes2003

kjo sof 2 ca loje eshte edhe si eshte????????!!!!!!!!!!

----------

